# burton custom or lib tech trs



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

which do you like better? burton custom or lib tech trs? i am going to get one of them but i cant decide for myself so im coming here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Please help us help you. More info please, what do you ride, weight, style, etc.... all that jazz. It really helps these guys give their best opinions to you. otherwise they have to ask questions and guess and they get pretty sick ofthat pretty quickly...

For what my very fresh opinion is worth I have just done a heap of research and asked a heap of questions and have decided that the LIb Tech TRS BTX is the board for me right now. Good all round performance I have been told and that suits me.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i had a custom and i just bought a trs btx this year and im hoping to ride it this weekend. ill keep you posted.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Easy decision. Lib > Burton any day.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

trs btx for sure.. btx and mtx are too sick.. lighter, more pop, and despite having an extruded base compared to the customs sintered, felt faster. took some time to get used to the rc and mtx but once you get used to it its sick


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Not hating on burton but I'm loving my skate banana. So I would have to say TRS BTX for sure


----------

